# Polaris sportsman 570 4 wheeler



## walters (Jul 8, 2018)

Any thought on the new Polaris 570 4 wheeler. Owned several rangers and been happy, but don't know about there 4 wheelers, owned several Honda ranchers and loved them, but I like the looks and price of the new polaris sportsman 570


----------



## cam88 (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a 2015 570 sportsman and love it. The only down fall was this was in the time frame where they were having the heat issues but nothing that can't get fixed. I didn't do a lot of shopping around because I wanted a dealer that was close by. I want to get another one in the near future but I would wait until the new models come out and try and scoop up a year older model.


----------



## walters (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes, they told me these new one have that fixed, but I've heard of that issue, dependability is my #1 concern


----------



## grady white (Jul 21, 2018)

I have heard nothing but good ...Polaris seems to get a bad rap
but a friend of mine and his family do a lot of riding and have for years and Polaris is his favorite including the newer 570 and they run Yamahas as well...the price seems right on the 570 too. If I were buying a new one that would be at the top of the list.


----------



## walters (Jul 22, 2018)

Think I'm going to buy one tommorow


----------



## grady white (Jul 23, 2018)

nice! I love their Ranger as well.


----------



## walters (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, I've owned 3 rangers


----------



## grady white (Jul 24, 2018)

the older I get the more appealing the side by sides look


----------



## walters (Jul 25, 2018)

I've owned several and they are nice just too much money to sit 8 months outta the year


----------



## walters (Jul 25, 2018)

Went ahead and added a brush guard and put a little meatear tire on.


----------



## grady white (Jul 25, 2018)

oh man ...That's sharp... nice setup. Good move on the tires !


----------



## Boondocks (Jul 25, 2018)

Them tires are going to be rough riding,but will pull.I have them on a 570 Ranger Crew.Wish i had went with some less agressive now.


----------



## walters (Jul 25, 2018)

They are a little bumpy on pavement, but u get up to about 15mph they smooth out, they make it steer a hundred percent easier. I have the originals still also


----------



## Boondocks (Jul 26, 2018)

I agree with you and yes i still have my stock tires too.They are a heavy tire compared to stock but do offer more support and ground clearence.There paid for so i will wear them out.


----------



## chevypro1 (Jul 28, 2018)

On the subject of new Polaris Rangers. I bought a 2018 570 Ranger in May. It now has 11 miles and 4 hours run time. It got to where it would not go into reverse. Took it to the dealer, they could not duplicate the problem. Got it back home last week and it would not move in reverse 2 more times. We made videos to take to the dealer as proof. It is now in the shop again waiting for transmission teardown and word from Polaris on what to do. This may be the first and last one I ever buy.


----------



## walters (Jul 29, 2018)

chevypro1 said:


> On the subject of new Polaris Rangers. I bought a 2018 570 Ranger in May. It now has 11 miles and 4 hours run time. It got to where it would not go into reverse. Took it to the dealer, they could not duplicate the problem. Got it back home last week and it would not move in reverse 2 more times. We made videos to take to the dealer as proof. It is now in the shop again waiting for transmission teardown and word from Polaris on what to do. This may be the first and last one I ever buy.


I hate to hear that I've owned 4 rangers and never a problem, they was hard to get outta park sometimes if u park them on a steep hill, but other than that never a problem, now a friend of mine had a 15 900 ranger that was a problem child, must be good ones and bad ones, maybe they get u fixed up, problem is finding a good mechanic


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 29, 2018)

A friend of mine has Polaris he uses on his farm it will not quite running. He bought a Honda and it did not hold up to good. As far as I know Polaris is still going. It is  not very pretty now but he got his money out of it many times.


----------



## Matt Justice (Dec 21, 2018)

glynr329 said:


> A friend of mine has Polaris he uses on his farm it will not quite running. He bought a Honda and it did not hold up to good. As far as I know Polaris is still going. It is  not very pretty now but he got his money out of it many times.



You been hittin the moonshine a bit or what?  lol  I've never heard a Polaris owner say it's more reliable than a Honda... Honda's are built like a tank!!

At any rate, not trying to be disrespectful, just surprised. 

WHat do you guys think of my two year assessment of the 570?


----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2018)

@walters , congrats on your new 4-wheeler.

I had a Polaris Sportsman 500HO several years back.  It ran great and never gave me a minutes problem.  That thing went through stuff that amazed me.  Your's will be even more capable with those aggressive tires.  

Sure makes bring deer out of the woods so much easier.   Pull up beside them and lean over your seat to the other side where the deer is.  Grab the antlers or front legs and lean back pulling them up over the footwell and slide them right across the seat to the rear deck in one smooth motion.  

You'll love the ride of that 4-wheeler.

I found my 500 was plenty powerful enough for everything I needed it to do....including hooking up a disc to it and doing food plots.


----------



## Greenhead (Aug 2, 2019)

walters said:


> Any thought on the new Polaris 570 4 wheeler. Owned several rangers and been happy, but don't know about there 4 wheelers, owned several Honda ranchers and loved them, but I like the looks and price of the new polaris sportsman 570


Haven’t been on the forum in a few years. Life Happened. Just going through some old posts and seeing what I missed and thought I’d comment. I have 3 Polaris that I bought new. 1st one in 2000. 500 Sportsman. Still runs like a top. Actually taking it to the club tomorrow. It’s the one I use to move stands, spread seem and Fertilizer with a mounted spreader and generally use and abuse. Then came the 330 Magnum for the kids. Should have got it in 4x4. It’s now in Murphy NC being used by my 82 yr old Father in Law. Put new tire and front and rear baskets on it so he could work around the yard. I think he only uses it to go get the mail buts it’s used every day. Then I decided to buy the one I also wanted but never wanted to spend the money on. 570 Sportsman Hunters Edition in Camo. Had a terrible heat issue on the right side. You could not ride this in the summer but was quite nice in the winter. I took it back and called corporate, emailed and everything I could think of. They did nothing and I hated that piece of junk. It was unusable to me. Then they admitted there was an issue and fixed it. Now I love it. now I,m thinking Ranger. Other than batteries since 2000 I don’t think I,vex spent more than 60.00 in repairs.


----------



## Greenhead (Aug 8, 2019)

Greenhead said:


> Haven’t been on the forum in a few years. Life Happened. Just going through some old posts and seeing what I missed and thought I’d comment. I have 3 Polaris that I bought new. 1st one in 2000. 500 Sportsman. Still runs like a top. Actually taking it to the club tomorrow. It’s the one I use to move stands, spread seem and Fertilizer with a mounted spreader and generally use and abuse. Then came the 330 Magnum for the kids. Should have got it in 4x4. It’s now in Murphy NC being used by my 82 yr old Father in Law. Put new tire and front and rear baskets on it so he could work around the yard. I think he only uses it to go get the mail buts it’s used every day. Then I decided to buy the one I also wanted but never wanted to spend the money on. 570 Sportsman Hunters Edition in Camo. Had a terrible heat issue on the right side. You could not ride this in the summer but was quite nice in the winter. I took it back and called corporate, emailed and everything I could think of. They did nothing and I hated that piece of junk. It was unusable to me. Then they admitted there was an issue and fixed it. Now I love it. now I,m thinking Ranger. Other than batteries since 2000 I don’t think I,vex spent more than 60.00 in repairs.


----------



## Greenhead (Aug 8, 2019)

For those of you Sportsman 570 owners I came across something you might be interested in. For whatever reason the dumbest thing I’ve ever seen Polaris do was move the battery. My 2015 570 has the battery box on the frame in an area that unreachable. You have to take the tires off to get to it which would be a nightmare if the battery died in the woods since it has no pull start. With mine I wired a few things so I can attach a jump box to it easily. Anyway, Quad Logic sells a battery re location kit so you can mount the battery near the back tire like they used to be. It’s 80.00 and it’s worth every penny. I actually found mine on Amazon and chose to buy there because it was free shipping and it’s way to easy to click that button. YouTube has videos on this that you can watch. On Amazon it mentions 400/570 so I’m assuming the 570’s are not the only ones that they screwed up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2019)

Anyone else got more input on these?  Potentially looking at at 2019.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 16, 2019)

One of my hunting buddies in my club bought one 3 years ago.  I tried to talk him into a Honda given my experience with Honda, but he rode / tested both and liked the Polaris ride better.  It does have a good ride.  He has had no issues with it and he uses the heck out of it on our club for all kinds of duties.  I will tell you it has a wide turning radius and when we are riding trails he has to stop alot and get it turned in tight corners.  I prefer a honda, but his polaris has been reliable and has good power, we pull disk harrows with it.  I recently bought a Polaris 500 Ranger based on part of what I saw his 570 would do as I wanted a SxS vehicle.


----------



## cam88 (Aug 21, 2019)

Walters 

  What size tire did you go with and are those the new stock rims on the new model machines?


----------

